# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نظام جدید یا قدیم؟؟پشت کنکوری؟؟

## morteza320

سلام بچه ها من قرار شد بشینم الان ازاد رو زدم بر اساس سوابق با شبانه ها.اولا شبانه محرومیت کنکور که نداره؟؟؟؟پرسیدم ولی هی شک میکنم که شاید داشته باشه.بعد درصورتی که اینا رو قبول نشم ازاد یا غیرانتفاعی برم و بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم؟؟ممنون میشم جواب بدین.و اگه میشه لطف کنین بگین نظام قدیم یا نظام جدید برای سال بعد.خودم پشت کنکور هستم و میخوام برایبار دوم پشت کنکوری بشم.مرسی

----------

